# OUTDOORAMA @ the Novi Expo Center



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Naw,... the screen name will stay the same. 

My 7mm Magnum is STILL my favorite rifle,.. especially after I put all that time into that English Walnut stock that I made for it .

My 7Mag fits ME and that was the whole reason behind me making that stock I'll never let that rifle go!!  That's my "Reach out and Touch ANYTHING" weapon.  This new 300SAUM is gonna be my "Brush-Gun".


----------

